# Working Without License: $11,000.00 Fine



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

This poser got nailed by Washington's licensing board for advertising out of his license qualification and for working with a expired apprentice card. They nailed him for ads on his website and Craigslist.

He also posts here and at Pha s.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great news. Glad to hear it. I guess in between bong hits, they actually attempt to enforce the law.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Good about time they track down these clowns .


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

There are more charges, like the customer suing him for 2k for fraud--not having a license is fraud of sorts--and a few domestic assault cases.

This here internet thing cuts both ways and the knuckleheads at the state capital are figuring out how to use it. I heard they got some Rastafarians to show them the ropes.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Does he still post here?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> Does he still post here?


Can't say either way because of forum rules. He probably changed his nick anyway.

He was a troublemaker here, though. That's usually the case with trolls and boors, huh. Always hiding something by being a jerk.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i love it when they catch those phuckers .... unlicenced hacks deserve sever punishment


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

tims007 said:


> i love it when they catch those phuckers .... unlicenced hacks deserve sever punishment


firing squad:furious:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Can't say either way because of forum rules. He probably changed his nick anyway.
> 
> He was a troublemaker here, though. That's usually the case with trolls and boors, huh. Always hiding something by being a jerk.


Isn't he the one that went after one of the plumber here.. showed up at his house and threatened him??


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

I keep waiting for the contractors state license board here in california to begin cleaning up the unlicensed contractors here ( if you can call them contractors ) , but it seems that they have no interest in actually backing or supporting the licensed contractor . The unlicensed has definately over run southern california .


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i give up. whats his stage name?


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Im in Indiana and bid against a unlicensed plumber and lost, So_ I _informed owner and him that I would call the state and did just that, State told Me they didn't have time to mess with it, I still wonder why I send them money each year to renew My license
Now if it would of been some one practicing medicine Im sure the story would of ended differently


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Plumber said:


> He also posts here and at Pha s.





Plumber said:


> Can't say either way because of forum rules.


 What do the forum rules say about using homophobic slurs to insult other forum members? Just wondering.......

Glad to hear about a rare case of government intervention instead of interference though.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumber said:


> Can't say either way because of forum rules. He probably changed his nick anyway.
> 
> He was a troublemaker here, though. That's usually the case with trolls and boors, huh. *Always hiding something by being a jerk*.


So what are you hiding?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> What do the forum rules say about using homophobic slurs to insult other forum members? Just wondering.......
> 
> Glad to hear about a rare case of government intervention instead of interference though.


It appears that he is referencing a place, not people. I will remove the 'G' to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> It appears that he is referencing a place, not people. I will remove the 'G' to err on the side of caution.


Shouldn't matter if he is referencing a person, place, or thing, 

We all know the word he is saying, and its offensive. The context is irrelevant.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> It appears that he is referencing a place, not people. I will remove the 'G' to err on the side of caution.


Don't give me that nonsense. You, me, and half the folks here know that he is referring to a VERY particular group of PEOPLE.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Plumber patt said:


> Shouldn't matter if he is referencing a person, place, or thing,
> 
> We all know the word he is saying, and its offensive. The context is irrelevant.


We don't "all" know. I thought it was an acronym for a place. It's been removed.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> Don't give me that nonsense. You, me, and half the folks here know that he is referring to a VERY particular group of PEOPLE.


:no: A VERY particular PLACE.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> We don't "all" know. I thought it was an acronym for a place. It's been removed.


bull s hit


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> :no: A VERY particular PLACE.


Hmmm..... I thought that PZ was always touted as a community. So are you saying that this is just a place? The people don't matter? I'm pretty sure that you would defend the PZ'ers as a group of people. Can't see where this is different.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> Hmmm..... I thought that PZ was always touted as a community. So are you saying that this is just a place? The people don't matter? I'm pretty sure that you would defend the PZ'ers as a group of people. Can't see where this is different.


You are missing my point. I didn't read it as referring to a group of people in a derogatory manner. I viewed it as an acronym just like "phat." As if he didn't want to name the place. 

After it was reported, I can see how others viewed it that way which is why I made the change.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, hell. It was the closest thing I could think of to describe that peculiar place filled with Owner's Sons. Is there a better term for yawl?

Daddy wouldn't listen to your whines, so Momma Phat had to step in....typical.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumber said:


> Well, hell. It was the closest thing I could think of to describe that peculiar place filled with Owner's Sons. Is there a better term for yawl?
> 
> Daddy wouldn't listen to your whines, so Momma Phat had to step in....typical.


It has literally been 2 years since the other forum started up and your sooo butt hurt still.... 

Says a lot

I also find it funny that you start this entire thread with an inappropriate derogatory comment and someone takes issue with it. And instead of being a decent human being and owning up and apologizing, you continue to take cheap shots.

You're something else.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Gotta love these Internet types. Come to NYC and throw that term around in public. Try in Alphabet City in Manhattan.
Homosexuals are not pushovers, and can and will whip Plumber's rear any day of the week if he dares to use that language outside of the safe confines of his home. And let's be clear-he has used the term numerous times here.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> And let's be clear-he has used the term numerous times here.


This right here. That's MY point. That is why I am having a difficult time accepting the claim that it was misconstrued.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

No legit plumber would defend Chaz like you guys are. Makes me wonder about you.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I was about to thank Plumber's original post until his troll instincts took over...I don't know Chaz the plumber from Chaz Bono!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Who the heck is Chaz? Plumber's real name?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

You guys are on the internet 24/7. Either mommy's still hiding you in the closet or you're not plumbers. Or both. I go with the not being plumbers.

Chaz is the bad guy who owes $11,000.00 in fines for contracting without a license, working without a trade card, illegally advertising.

Anyway, I've got fun stuff to do. Have a nice weekend in front of your computer.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Who the heck is Chaz? Plumber's real name?


I was wondering the same thing, and was also wondering how Plumber knows it is a member of PZ? 

IMO, what is most relevant is that they are fining violators, not whether or not the violator participates on online forums.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumber said:


> You guys are on the internet 24/7. Either mommy's still hiding you in the closet or you're not plumbers. Or both. I go with the not being plumbers.
> 
> Chaz is the bad guy who owes $11,000.00 in fines for contracting without a license, working without a trade card, illegally advertising.
> 
> Anyway, I've got fun stuff to do. Have a nice weekend in front of your computer.


Your so damn thick headed that you can't even comprehend the reason people are pissed about this. None of us give a sh*t about the 11 000$ fines from over a year ago in a state none of us live in. We care about YOU being a bigot. I a sure you I am ten times the plumber you will ever be. So that is also not the concern.

You need to grow up man. You start this thread, make derogatory comments. And then continue attacking people saying "oh your not plumbers" "you all live in your mothers basements" 

Makes me think YOU dont give a sh*t about the 11 000$ fines. You just wanted to pick fights with everyone. 

And on another hand, you are located in washington are you not? Maybe YOU'RE Chaz. Wouldn't surprise anyone here.

And as for your other previous post. NO ONE here in this thread defended this guy.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I have to admit, Plumber has provided us with entertainment for a long time (including signature lines for the boys!). He is a PZ treasure!
I sincerely wish Plumber many many more happy and healthy years. Maybe I got soft, but I guess you need all types in a group to make it fun.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

More pearls of wisdom from Plumber...


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow. I'm from WA State. Plumbed for 40 years. Never had anyone ask to see my license one time!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Mykeeb33 said:


> Wow. I'm from WA State. Plumbed for 40 years. Never had anyone ask to see my license one time!


Yeah, I was wondering about you, too. 

Chaz didn't even finish his apprenticeship, though. Probably works out of his car.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Plumber said:


> Yeah, I was wondering about you, too.]
> 
> Oh? What would like to know?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Mykeeb33 said:


> Plumber said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I was wondering about you, too.]
> ...


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

It's all good!


----------

